
Fluoride-ion battery runs at room temperature - tscherno
https://cen.acs.org/materials/energy-storage/Flouride-ion-battery-runs-room/96/web/2018/12
======
tscherno
8x capacity with same size [https://goo.gl/Sh16nE](https://goo.gl/Sh16nE)

